# Sickening News



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

I went fishing this morning over a t Rocky Fork Lake. After sitting and only getting one carp with no other bites, I decided to see why there was such a crowd over by the campgrounds. I drove over there and it turns out that they had been electroshocking carp. They said that they take the carp to the fish hatcheries once they shock them up, and then after the carp spawn, they feed the baby carp to muskies. I asked him what they did with the carp they shocked after they laid the eggs. He told me that they feed them to ospreys! He went on to tell me that they are taking 450 carp from my favorite hole, and they have been shocking them up the last couple of days. He showed me the biggest one they shocked up so far and it was easlily over 30 lbs. I about got sick when hw told me that after they "USED" the carp, they would be feed to birds. He told me that what they take out is " only a drop of water in the bucket to what all is in there." Maybe so but in any case my carping is done at rocky fork this spring and im pissed. Is there anything we can do about this unneccesary murder of carp?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sounds like they are using carp for a good reason. how else would they feed the other fish and ospreys?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

instead of carp, I say they use Largemouth bass for these reasons.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

yes largemouth would be much better, maybe that would get some of those big bass tourny boats off the water


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

muskies and ospreys like carp much more than bass.so do flatheads


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Trap...Nothing new!I have had to deal with it for about 8yrs
up here.Thankfully they have NEVER been able to grab any
of the biggies!The electirc current isn't strong enough to 
hold the larger fish,ussually.Unless its really shallow water.
Also,another plus for the osprey program up here is that
the 'care takers' prefer to use shad.And we have some
BIG shad in the lakes that they shock in.They have also
stated that,when it comes to carp they would prefer the
smaller ones!I won't argue with that!I will tell you one thing,
They get a real suprise when they hit that current on a
grass carp or two.They come clear out of the water!  

The Division of Wildlife repayed us any carp that they
did take from one lake.As they kindly stocked nearly
100 carp from 3-8lb that had been over running their
hatchery ponds.They likely would have went to the
birds but they decide to get them out in late Oct!
Birds were gone,so they tossed them into North
Res.

I haven't heard anything reguarding the local osprey 
program in a while?I did hear that they lost a number of
their birds while they were on migration.You know,they
loose a good number of these birds due to people in 
Central America shooting and eating them!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

The water was very shallow, 1-4 feet deep, The yshocked them as they come up to spawn. I just wonder how it will affect the population.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Some osprey news...

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Resources/osprey/migration.htm


There you go. We saw 3 of them at Mogadore Sunday and several at Portage over the past weeks...


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the info Big....I do believe I saw one at
North the last time I was there.Sitting on the tower!


Trap,I wouldn't worry too much about the population.I believe
Ceasar has a healthy population of carp?Most are of a modest
size,from what I have heard?Though if you seen one in the 
30lb region,there must be some nice ones!Theres supoose to
be some GIANT buffalo in there as well?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

It was at Rocky Fork, not ceasors creek.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Right!....I don't know where I got Ceasar from.I meant
say to Rocky.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> how else would they feed the other fish and ospreys?


Quite simple....let mother nature do what she does best  Man hasn't figured out how to leave things alone. Always have to screw up something and have to play "nanny" to try to make it right again. Take the black bear in TN that mauled that little girl last week. The park rangers shot a bear that "was about the same size"...and they were sure they got the right one because it "happened to be in the same area". Now....if any of you have spent any time in the smokey mountains, you know that you can see multiple bears in the same day, most around the same size. Hmmm....test results showed no human flesh or blood in the intestinal track of the bear, nor any clothing remnants. Suprising, eh? 

Taking a few smaller carp out of the fishery wont' kill the fishery....as long as the larger fish are left alone. Same with any other species. Can actually do the fishery good....allows for more food source for the larger fish to become even larger, which they will over time. Same way the syndicate waters are managed over in Europe. Smaller fish removed to allow growth and food for the larger, brooding stock.

Sucks to see it happen though....I agree. Be like electroshocking West Branch for Musky, and taking 400 musky to the hatchery to strip the eggs, then not returning the fish. Only piece of advice? Move to another location on the lake and continue fishing


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Sad story, hope the end justifies the means.
Don't target carp regularly, but was paddling headwaters of EF last weekend, paddled into flats to see if I could get carp to hit topwater, as I paddled through 1 to 1/2 foot water, was actually hitting big carp with paddle and kayak, man they'd throw up water scooting away! Backs were out of water, dorsal fins, tails, etc.
LMJeff


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2006)

I could dream of a carp of that size, and nows its wasting away to birds. Maybe I should cut up a msuky and use it for carp bait ( not like I would) I wonder how the state would like that.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Maybe I should cut up a msuky and use it for carp bait ( not like I would) I wonder how the state would like that.


 no matter if they like it or not,if you catch that musky legally,they couldn't do any more about that than you can about them feeding carp to the musky 

and if man hadn't messed with mother nature,this discussion would not exist because there would be no carp in those waters to start with


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote: instead of carp, I say they use Largemouth bass for these reasons.


Flat,

I can understand your concerns with your gamefish of choice, but why would you wish to substitute another's fish of choice for the questionable practice? I would feel allot better if you were against the practice and not the species of the practice. I agree the "using" carp for this application is messed up, but would feel the same way if it were done with any species. You dont care if a dog craps in your neighbors backyard, as long as he stays out of yours.?............


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale03 said:


> You dont care if a dog craps in your neighbors backyard, as long as he stays out of yours.?............



Call me a jerk but........ Yes that is correct, poo poo away in Billy Bob's yard but not H2O Mellon's.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dale03, do not even try to argue with the bleeding heart carp activists. They will hear nothing of any of the nonsense you are trying to tell them  . As for you carp molesters (the ones who are obsessed, not the bird feeding ones), do a little research about your favorite fish. A sexually mature female carp(keep your pants on PAYARA!) lays MILLIONS of eggs each spring. Carp also take the medal of most bio mass per body of water in every sizable stream and lake in ohio. Our foreign friends are not going anywhere, DO NOT WRITE CONGRESS!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> and if man hadn't messed with mother nature,this discussion would not exist because there would be no carp in those waters to start with


Nor Saugeyes


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Nor Saugeyes


 not so.there just wouldn't be as many,since they do occur naturally,in small numbers.
and hey make great table fare for people


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I understand that you like to carp fish, they sure are fun to catch, but they are an invasive species and don't do much good for any body of water that they reside in. I don't think the population in Rocky Fork is in jeopardy. On a side note I almost always see a really big Goldfish when I float Rocky Fork Creek. Maybe 2-3 pounds. My vote goes for the Osprey. sorry. Speaking of Osprey, I saw one while floating Paint Creek last week. Wow, what an impressive bird.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't fish for carp much, in fact hardly at all. I would say the Dnr is justified in what they are doing to the carp. They are not a GAME fish like the bass but a FORAGE FISH which means you can do just about anything to them. There are tons of those things in our lakes and they have no predators once they get big. And its not like anyone eats them. So for them to take a few carp out of the lake is ok. They do however put up a great fight.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Mods Misfit or DaleM....Can we get something done about
Mushijobah's post???I have tried to remain civil and obey the
warnings I have recieved in the past reguarding these types of
threads.I don't appreciate being included in insulting and instigating
posts!...I am highly offened by his comments!...Lest see some justice????


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sorry I offended you PAYARA! Do you accept this bubblegum and 3 of my best marbles as an apology. This isnt preschool. A lot of us are sick of people whining about their invasive species being eaten by muskie or a native bird. Sure they are great to catch. No I am not going to slaughter them when I do catch them, that does no good, they are here for good. But how about you go carp fish, but do not spout how they do not do any damage to our streams or they actually do good to our streams! It is simply bullcrap, any ecologist, environmental scientist, or biologist will tell you that. Call the EPA, call the ODNR, call the damn president! It is common sense. Just because you like a fish a whole lot doesnt mean it is a good thing. A lot of people like alcohol, drugs, or Michael Jackson... but everyone else realizes it is not a good thing!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

PS hey mods...I am highly offended too! This guy is insulting the EPA, and the ODNR's findings! They are the ones that keep our waters fishable! His talk just makes me frown  !



 paaaleeeeeez


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

This thread has been closed


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Just to remind people the TOS are there please read them and if you have any questions let us know. Please do not take a persons thread and turn it into a personal sparing match. That is not what the site is intended for and it is not being very curtious to the person that started the thread.


----------

